# Looking for info on Fauber tandem bicycle with tandem steering



## chrono-man (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, and not really a collector of antique bicycles. But...bought this Fauber tandem about 20 years ago. I used to take the bicycle out each year at Christmas to ride with the kids, while they were still at home. Both positions have steering, linked by chain-coupled bars. Don't think the seats are original (Persons), and sure the pedals are not original. The cranks are marked "FAUBER PATENT MAR 7.93". The arm that secures the coaster brake to the frame is marked "Morrow". The wheels measure 25" bead-to-bead. The wheels were (I'm sure) originally fitted with solid tires, but before I bought the bicycle, they were converted to accept pneumatic tires (holes added for valve stems). Since the kids have left home, I would like to get this bike into the hands of someone that will really appreciate it. But, would like to be able to pass it on to someone, giving them a little more information on the bicycle than I currently have...practically none. Whatever information anyone can provide on this bicycle would really be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrono-man (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope this doesn't violate any forum rules. Additional pics of Fauber tandem:


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 12, 2010)

Post away!!!!  I dont have any info, but the bike is in really amazing shape.  I am selling a fauber crank very similar to that.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 18, 2010)

i am interested in the tandem ,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com      ---do you have a price?? 407 656 9840


----------



## chrono-man (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. I bought the Fauber because I was just so impressed by the tandem steering and the smooth integrated frame fittings. It was kept indoors until about three years ago, when I ran out of inside room, and stored it in a covered patio, out of direct rain or sunlight. But the Arizona UV, heat, and dust have taken a toll. The paint is oxidized, the rear seat leather has split, and the tires are dried out and cracked. The paint could use a good rub down with cleaner/wax, and the chains need to be oiled and brushed. It was maintained in perfect riding condition before it got stored on the patio. I'm feeling pretty guilty about not   protecting/maintaining it better for the past three years. Fortunately the mechanical integrity hasn't suffered from my neglect. As I recall, finding tires for it (that really fit the rims well) was a real challenge. Speaking of mechanical integrity, the coaster brake was always "gentle" enough that I needed to anticipate far enough in advance of needing to stop, or really do the "pucker up". This may be normal for this vintage of bicycle, but sure was a departure from bicycles I've ever ridden.


----------



## CrownKing (Dec 8, 2012)

*tandem*



chrono-man said:


> I'm new to the forum, and not really a collector of antique bicycles. But...bought this Fauber tandem about 20 years ago. I used to take the bicycle out each year at Christmas to ride with the kids, while they were still at home. Both positions have steering, linked by chain-coupled bars. Don't think the seats are original (Persons), and sure the pedals are not original. The cranks are marked "FAUBER PATENT MAR 7.93". The arm that secures the coaster brake to the frame is marked "Morrow". The wheels measure 25" bead-to-bead. The wheels were (I'm sure) originally fitted with solid tires, but before I bought the bicycle, they were converted to accept pneumatic tires (holes added for valve stems). Since the kids have left home, I would like to get this bike into the hands of someone that will really appreciate it. But, would like to be able to pass it on to someone, giving them a little more information on the bicycle than I currently have...practically none. Whatever information anyone can provide on this bicycle would really be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




hello, what ever happened to this? Sold? wonder if you could forward info of buyer, as I am a historian for Fauber. Thx


----------



## CrownKing (Dec 9, 2014)

*Still have Tandem?*



chrono-man said:


> Thanks. I bought the Fauber because I was just so impressed by the tandem steering and the smooth integrated frame fittings. It was kept indoors until about three years ago, when I ran out of inside room, and stored it in a covered patio, out of direct rain or sunlight. But the Arizona UV, heat, and dust have taken a toll. The paint is oxidized, the rear seat leather has split, and the tires are dried out and cracked. The paint could use a good rub down with cleaner/wax, and the chains need to be oiled and brushed. It was maintained in perfect riding condition before it got stored on the patio. I'm feeling pretty guilty about not   protecting/maintaining it better for the past three years. Fortunately the mechanical integrity hasn't suffered from my neglect. As I recall, finding tires for it (that really fit the rims well) was a real challenge. Speaking of mechanical integrity, the coaster brake was always "gentle" enough that I needed to anticipate far enough in advance of needing to stop, or really do the "pucker up". This may be normal for this vintage of bicycle, but sure was a departure from bicycles I've ever ridden.




I know it has bee a while since you posted this....did you ever sell it?
Richard 317/331/2548


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 26, 2017)

I was wondering if this ever turned up? I have a tandem almost the same, it has to be the same mfg.w/ all the same faber chain rings and cranks. after months of searches I still come back to this one a great western mfg. badge fits perfect but i'm still not convinced :eek: found in south bend ind.. thanks for any help!! Richard....


----------

